# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ту-160 Холостяка

## Д.Срибный

Тип: Ту-160
Масштаб: 1:72
Производство: Trumpeter
Дата публикации: 20.05.2006
Автор: Холостяк



http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...-160/index.htm

----------


## Котков Андрей

На мой взгляд очень достойно, а главное судя по фото В. В. Путина с автографом при сборке в качестве наглядного пособия использовался оригинал Ту-160. 

Особо понравилась выгоревшесть-потертость основной белой окраски.

----------


## Nazar

Фотографий бы по больше.А так весьма достойно.

----------


## Холостяк

Фотографий добавлю - не проблема! Единственно что хочу сказать. Китайцы не особо постарались в этой модели. Очень сложна стыковка по фюзеляжу. Пластик хоть и хороший, но есть некоторые проблемы стыковки именно носовой и основной частей фюзеляжа. Внутри изготовили приборную доску и места штурмана...даже унитаз.... Однако ничего этого не видно, даже присматриваясь в фонарь кабины с фонариком.... Сделаны возможность изменения стреловидности крыла и закрылков, однако только в двух вариантах. Или выпущены или убраны.... Без свободного движения...
Крылатые ракеты в "крутящихся барабанах".. Одну я сделал "на выходе".... Модель изготовлена для подарка, поэтому, для композиции изготовлен портрет Верховного.. Это фото на аэродроме Чкаловская перед вылетом на Ту-160. Фото с автографом отсканированы с оригинала и отпечатаны на Эпсоне на глянцевой фото бумаге…

----------


## Kasatka

Модель мне очень понравилась.. суперская тонировка! 

Вот тут кстати обсуждение сборки трумповской модели
http://s102164210.onlinehome.us/foru...howtopic=82100

----------


## Холостяк

Новая фотка Ту -160...

----------


## Холостяк

Еще одна....

----------


## timsz

Красиво...

Но все-таки не украшают самолет выпущенные шасси.

Сам закрываю люки и плачу...   :?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Кстати, на первой фотке тень падает так, что похоже на дымный след от двигателя :-)
Вообще, конечно, классно смотрится модель.

----------


## Kasatka

длину ракет не стал исправлять?

----------


## Холостяк

Доработки я обычно не делаю. Собираю "из коробки". Просто, если делать точную копию определенного борта, необходимо фотографии с оригинала в различных ракурсах. По памяти бесполезно. 
Конечно, по большому счету конечно на Ту-160 производители немного «отдохнули». Это обычное явление при масштабе 1\72. Вот модель 1\32 и 1\35 уже более менее… Китайский TRUMPETER… Вот их Ми-24в борт № 04 Брандербургской эскадрилии ГСВГ. Масштаб крупнее и соответственно вид «солидный». Так же и их Су-27б борт № 24 582 полка 4 Воздушной из СГВ Хойна – по моему мнению, превосходно сделан от производителя. Даже пружинная имитация гидравлики шасси. Свободное движение рулей, закрылков, фонаря кабины… Даже работать над ним было – приятно…  
Вот фото Ми-24 с экспозицией его подвесного вооружения, для наглядности. Рядом коробок спичек...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот сушечка...

----------


## Холостяк

И еще...

----------


## An-Z

действительно отлично окрашенный Ту-160!! Наверно это самое сложное имитировать "живую" окраску белых и "алюминевых" самолётов.. удалось отменно! А вот выпущенные шасси при летящей ракете как то смотрятся нелепо..
А окраска Су-27 реальная?? Цвет, размер и форма пятен  не совсем "стандартна"..

----------


## AC

> А окраска Су-27 реальная?? Цвет, размер и форма пятен  не совсем "стандартна"..


Вот тут немного другая версия :
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/aassss.jpg
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/aassss2.jpg
Это с ветки о камуфляже:
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...;start=260#260
 :D

----------


## Kasatka

> А вот выпущенные шасси при летящей ракете как то смотрятся нелепо..


да это он подлетая к танкеру решил притормозить.. шасси выпустил.. а танкер качнуло в сторону.. ну и решил командир ракетой пальнуть от обиды..=)


а сушка хорошо собранна и окрашенна. Про массу недостатков этой модели я уже говорил на стрижах

----------


## Холостяк

Да... Эту на сайт Стрижей я "повесил" картинку. Это отсканированная вкладка в коробку Трумпитера окраски Су-27. Дело в том, что стекловолоконный обтекатель передний я окрасил не так как рекомендовали китайские производители. Я придержался стандартной окраски – зеленой. Хотя у нас имеется и белая.... И темно-серо-зеленый просто не смотрелся бы. Дело в том, что модель изготовлена на подставке для подарка и для установки в служебном кабинете. (Как и Ту-160, где специально я сделал крылатую ракету на «выходе») Конечно же любой знает, что выпущенные шасси «размыкают» эл.сеть управления оружием. Хотя случай не забуду в Марах, в середине 80, когда из УБ под Су-17 вышла одна НР на стоянке в "кармане". Видимо замыкание… И попала в КПМку полную воды, что и спасло бойца-водителя. Выпущенные шасси и крылатая ракета, мной были предложены заказчику, который и сказал как что сделать. Так что, «…кто платит тот и музыку заказывает…». Повторяясь – это «кабинетные» модели… Во «внештатной ситуации»…
Мне же больше нравится с убранными шасси и «сложенными» крыльями и с ракетой на выходе… Это более «ударно» и солидно смотрится. 
Прикрепляю фото приборной панели Ту-160. Это для тех, кто окрашивать будет модель. Пригодится.

----------


## Холостяк

Ту-160

----------


## Холостяк

И пилот Ту-160...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Hi,
What about this one?

----------


## Холостяк

Ту-160

----------


## Холостяк

Ту-160

----------


## Холостяк

Ту-160

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за фотки кабины Ту-160, интересно..
Действительно, раз заказчик хочет с выпущенным шасси, так тому и быть.. не вопрос..
По Су-27.. значит схема окраски отбалдовая? Из коробки? Незачот!  :Wink:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Dear Kholostyak,
Just 2 words : thank you!

----------


## AC

> И пилот Ту-160...


А на нем -- высотный скафандр "Баклан".

----------


## Холостяк

> Спасибо за фотки кабины Ту-160, интересно..
> Действительно, раз заказчик хочет с выпущенным шасси, так тому и быть.. не вопрос..
> По Су-27.. значит схема окраски отбалдовая? Из коробки? Незачот!


По Су-27 № 24 4 ВА... Там только зеленый передний обтекатель... Будем считать, что в ТЭЧи его подкрасили, а по остальному - все чики-чики!

----------


## Холостяк

Прошу, кто использует мои фотографии моделей с этого форума делать ссылку на мой профиль на этом сайте. Спасибо.

----------


## Холостяк

Хоть не по тамке раздельчика, но как обещал выкладываю фотку модели SAAB Viggen J37.
Модель заводской сборки. Сувенирная. Извиняюсь, запылилась слегка...

----------


## Varvar

Всем привет!
Уважаемый, Холостяк, модель Крокодила просто супер, глаз не оторвать, жаль в "живую" не видел.
Одно только смутило, вроде написано что Ми-24В, однако на пилонах ПТУР Фаланга, а разве  на В-шках Фаланги были?

----------


## Холостяк

Выкладываю интересные фотографии Ту-160 «Илья Муромец», любезно высланные мне в отличном качестве на мейл нашим собеседником на форуме Engelsit. Последняя фото с крылатыми ракетами – моя. 
Эти фотографии пригодятся моделистам при сборке и окраске Ту-160.

----------


## Холостяк

и еще...

----------


## Холостяк

Тем кто решил собрать Трумпитеровский Ту-160 посоветую… Обратите внимание на сборку носовой части и креплению ее к основной части фюзеляжа. Там есть некоторые трудности. Просто производитель немного не продумал при создании этой модели, удобство этого соединения. Так что, придется воспользоваться после надфельками, наждачкой и шпаклевкой.
По окраске… Попробовал фирменной Ревелевской белой матовой краской, но сразу и откровенно признаюсь – краска ерундовая, как и их клей. Зря потратите деньги. Лучше нашего  Звездовского клея есть только Звездовский клей! А краску белую, рекомендую нашу НЦ именно Ленинградского завода. Разбавляете ее ацетоном. Ацетон чище и не дает разводов и краска не шелушится после высыхания. Ацетон ищете тоже Ленинградский. Пробовал Нижегородским и Подмосковных производителей – бадяга. Забивается моментом аэрограф образовавшимися при разведении краски сгустками. После разведения белок краски ацетоном, ну пропорции подбираете для своего аэрографа, добавляете немного талька или детской присыпки. Это придаст краске матовость после высыхания… Декали клейте только на следующий день. Так как НЦ вроде и засыхает сразу, но пары ацетона сохраняются сутки и просто сморщат и испортят все декали!

----------


## Sorm

> По окраске… Попробовал фирменной Ревелевской белой матовой краской, но сразу и откровенно признаюсь – краска ерундовая, как и их клей.


Во-во. Подтверждаю. Именно белая и  именно матовая. Остальные вроде ничего.
Может партия бракованная   :Wink:

----------


## An-Z

и не только белая матовая.. глянцевая малоукрывистая.. а несколько слоёв сохнет пару дней, пока пальцы не перестанут отпечатываться.. но блястииит!

----------


## Дедигуров Евгений

Вопрос:как связан Ту-160 с ракетами в бомболюке ТУ-95 ?

----------


## Дедигуров Евгений

Вообще,полностью согласен с уважаемым Холостяком:стыкуемость у модели ПРЕПАСКУДНЕЙШАЯ.При склейке верхней и нижней частей корпуса,полностью убивается вся расшивка и клепка,тоже самое касается и стыковки передней и задней части.Чтобы все выровнять и восстановить,потребуется очень большое желание.Я имею в виду,чтоб НОРМАЛЬНО сделать,а не абы-кабы.
Еще и фонарь:по ширене примерно на миллиметр уже,чем посадочное место под него.Чтобы сел корректно,придется уменьшать наружние обводы пилотской кабины.

----------


## Холостяк

> Вопрос:как связан Ту-160 с ракетами в бомболюке ТУ-95 ?


Тут я упор сделал на схожесть стандартного окраса внутри бомболюка и окраска крылатых ракет. Дело в том , что в рекомендации Трумпитера они полностью белые....и матовые, что не соответствует действительности.

----------


## Холостяк

Красиво сделано! Евгений! Практически шва стыка частей модели не видно! Я, честно говоря, «отдохнул» со своей – не так тщательно все зачистил и восстановил клепки и расшивку. Но там меня сроки подгоняли, я уже указывал до этого, куда делал эту модель. 
Сейчас занимаюсь Трумпитеровским Су-27Б 1:32. Время не торопит и я уже делаю все по уму. Думаю, отдельную ветку форума открою по изготовлению этой модели с фотографиями.
Потом я обратил внимание, что у всех моделистов разный взгляд по окраске моделей. Одни делают все таки глянцевый окрас. Конечно, смотрится красиво. Другие матовый, более соответствующий действительности. Но, кто был в Олимпийском, к примеру, там есть выставленные модели более реалистичны, с окраской под естественное загрязнение. Я, как человек связанный с авиатехникой и работающий на ней, несколько ближе отношусь именно к этому виденью моделей. Несколько, смотрю на глянцевые и чисто окрашенные как, все таки, на «игрушки». Я ни сколько не хочу принизить уровень этих изделий – ни в коем случае. Я, в свое время, резал модели из липы по чертежам. Особенно среди коллекционеров ценились модели первой мировой, так называемые «этажерки». И именно модели без окраски - «деревянные». Некоторые, чтобы от влажности не «вело» тонкие части и они не деформировались пропитывали липу олифой, некоторые покрывали тончайшим слоем лака. Так как древесина, как мы знаем, все время дышит. Я же покрывал тончайшим слоем канифоли. У меня знакомые ребята, занимались реставрацией икон и старинных картин, и по секрету я узнал очень интереснейший рецепт. Получалось покрытие на модели естественным, натуральным. Оно не блестело как лак, но предохраняло всеми свойствами смолы древесину от искажений. А запах! Кто держал такие модели у себя в кабинете и жилых помещениях – очень плодотворно действовало на организм человека! Иностранцы становились в очередь! Цена на такую модель соответственная. Представьте «Илья Муромец» из липы, натяжка из тончайшей проволоки, стеклянные детали  из тонкого плекса, колесики из текстолита, пулеметы паялись из металла и меди.  
Так что все стили  моделистов имеют свои видения и секреты требующие уважения.
Так вот, самолет как таковой имеет потертости, шелушения окраски, течи и подтеки из швов разного рода спец жидкостей, от топлива, масла…, нагар, радужные изменения на металле, стекле, триплексе... Поэтому я и использую дополнительные подручные средства. Моделистам хочу отрекомендовать, для изображения радужного цвета на металле и стекле – пасту из стержней авторучек. Есть сейчас в продаже гелиевые перламутровые ручки, корейского производства Hi-Jell, розового и голубого цветов. Разбирать ручку не надо, достаточно только взять гель с конца пера ручки. Я пользуюсь просто пальцем. На теле жировая пленка, которая несколько улучшает перевод геля на объекты модели. Буквально надо чуть-чуть нанести на объекты модели и виден настоящий радужный отблеск. Розовый гель для прицелов и триплекса фонаря кабины, голубой отлично подходит для титана! Излишки снимаются чистым пальцем и тряпочкой полируются. Вид потрясающий!
Ждите инфу по швам и клепкам. 
Если есть что интересное пишите!

----------


## Холостяк

Добавляю фото Ту-160. Понадобятся при окраске!

----------


## Холостяк

Добавляю фото Ту-160. Понадобятся при окраске!

----------


## PLANER

:D 
Полезное можно найти по этой ссылке:
http://www.flankerman.fsnet.co.uk/
 :D

----------


## Nazar

Тут еще кое что с крайнего Макса
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/viewcat.php?&cid=16

----------


## PLANER

:D 
Выкладываю чертежи 160 – сятки!
Достоверность, что это точные чертежи, не гарантированна!
 :D

----------


## Холостяк

Недавно мне подарили очень красивую и шикарную «портянку» по Ту-22М3 и Ту-160. Говорят они были в продаже на «Максе» в Жуковском… Представляю Вам.

----------


## AVish

> И пилот Ту-160...


Ну скажем это не пилот Ту-160. В таком костюме летал только один человек - испытатель. При приемке скафандра мы сразу отказались от него. Да и по словам испытателя было много проблем. Хотя бы такая как выключение двигателя при зацеплении за рычаги креплением перчаток на рукаве. На данной же фотографии скорей всего человек отвечающий за Парашютно-спасательную подготовку при демонстрации "Баклана" на очередном шоу.

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну скажем это не пилот Ту-160. В таком костюме летал только один человек - испытатель. При приемке скафандра мы сразу отказались от него. Да и по словам испытателя было много проблем. Хотя бы такая как выключение двигателя при зацеплении за рычаги креплением перчаток на рукаве. На данной же фотографии скорей всего человек отвечающий за Парашютно-спасательную подготовку при демонстрации "Баклана" на очередном шоу.


 
Летчик-испытатель! Так что прежде всего - летчик (пилот), а уж потом испытатель...
Хотя может быть это "Ваня". Баласт. Одели испытателя скафандра в "костюмчик" и катали на Ту-160 (в чем сомнения меня гложат)... А может и прав собеседник, что это просто манекенщик(ца) при демонстрации "Баклана" на шоу...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Недавно мне подарили очень красивую и шикарную «портянку» по Ту-22М3 и Ту-160. Говорят они были в продаже на «Максе» в Жуковском… Представляю Вам.


А какая польза от этой портянки? Чертежи ТУ-160 были в каком-то "А и В", номер не помню  и найти не могу.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот чертежи... Портянка это так, для общего развития....

http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/tu160.html

http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw/tu160-2.html

----------

